

Warn HN: The website hnofficehours now redirects to an app's landing page - fmax30

I noticed something somewhat shady today. You know a few years ago there was this website called hnofficehours where the users of HN were able to make a profile.
A lot of the users currently have the link to their user page on hnofficehours in their profile.<p>Well the thing is that today i tried opening a specific link to a user&#x27;s hnofficehours page, well i got a 404.<p>So what i did next was tried opening the page HNOfficehours.com and saw that it redirected to the landing page for an application.<p>So calling out all HNers, remove the HNOfficehours links from your profile, otherwise you are indirectly and unknowingly promoting an application which you had nothing to do with.
======
oskarth
Shady business tactics, but nonetheless the app seems kind of intriguing (not
linking to avoid promoting it).

